# Cancer Home pastoral care.



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

Anyone know of an equivalent of McMillan nursing in Portugal. I have a colleague who is elderly, lives alone, recently diagnosed with Cancer.
We are trying to locate in the Lagos area of the Algarve an organisation that could provide some support. Does the Cruz Vermelia help in any way ?. She has very limited funds available, no immediate family.


----------



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

Bicky said:


> Anyone know of an equivalent of McMillan nursing in Portugal. I have a colleague who is elderly, lives alone, recently diagnosed with Cancer.
> We are trying to locate in the Lagos area of the Algarve an organisation that could provide some support. Does the Cruz Vermelia help in any way ?. She has very limited funds available, no immediate family.


Hi, I am very sorry about your friend! I understand only too well! My husband also has cancer, and I'm the only one he has, to look after him. His family doesn't want to know, we have no children, and if I wasn't here, he would be in same situation, as your friend.

In England, the support network, to help people with cancer (and not only cancer) and their family, is a lot better.

However, and please note, cancer treatment is very good. I have no reason to complain about the treatment my husband has received, so far!

Here, the only one I know, is the Linha do Cancro. Phone number: 808 255 255.

Free of charge Counselling, is also not available, except in some areas, like in IPO Coimbra. The cancer line, is quite good; they will listen to you, and do their best!

I thought that, perhaps through this website, we could all find a way of raising funds for those in the Expat Community, who are alone, need financial help, pratical support (with language interpreting, organising medical appoitments, home help, etc.), when they are seriously ill, with cancer or any other life changing illness.

I am willing to help, of course. I can certainly offer my services as portuguese/english translator, free of charge. I have a large house, with a full size snooker table, which I'm happy to make available for fund raising functions in my area ( near Batalha and Alcobaça).

I look forward to hearing from other members about this subject!

Regards

Maria


----------



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

*Paliative Care*

There's also (not sure how to spell) paliative care available in most hospitals. If your friend is retired, and has an updated NHS/Segurança Social Number (if you need help with paper work, I can help), she/he is entitled to free treatment at the local hospital, or nearest to where he/she lives. In fact, you can ask for exemption from paying for medical appointments.

Regards

Maria


----------



## awilki (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi, 

The Madrugada charity based in Praia da Luz / Lagos will be able to give you advice. They are British run, their website is in English and gives information about the services they provide. 

All the best


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Bicky. This is a link to the charity Madrugada Charity, Algarve, Portugal, Praia da Luz, Charities in Portugal, psychological and emotional support, nutritional and practical lifestyle advice, care in the community

Rua Direita 100a,
Praia da Luz, Lagos
Algarve
8600-160
Portugal	
Email:
[email protected]

Telephone:
Office +351 282 761 375 
Shop +351 926 322 280


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for these suggestions - will report back when i have more news .


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

Bicky said:


> Thanks for these suggestions - will report back when i have more news .


Has anyone any experience of Homeinstead Senior Care. They can be found at 
This Domain Registered by MarkMonitor


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Bicky said:


> Has anyone any experience of Homeinstead Senior Care. They can be found at
> This Domain Registered by MarkMonitor




this one look quite good amd might just be what you are looking for.

But when you click on the Union Jack it takes you to the UK site


----------

